# MTD Yard Machines Blade Deck Installation



## Euclid34 (May 5, 2014)

I took off the blade deck on a MTD/Yard Machines 42" Lawn Tractor (Year 2000) with no problem. However, when re-installing, it took me HOURS to get all the hangers attached as well as the stabilizer plate rod. I thought I had everything connected properly and I put the deck in blade stop and the deck raised with no issue. However, when I tried to lower the deck, one side of it did not lower. I looks to me as the stablilizer plate is not lowering properly.

Does anyone have experience putting these decks on and can give me some tips? 

Thank you!


----------



## Euclid34 (May 5, 2014)

To further explain, it seems to me that the right side of the deck (ie the right when you are sitting on the tractor) will not lower. As far as I know, I just disconnected the deck and reassembled it. As I lower the deck, it feels like there is something impeding the deck from being lowered.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have a model number on that tractor? A look at the parts breakdown for that unit could help you pinpoint any problems with the linkage. You can look it up on MTD's website, or post the model number here and I can look it up for you.


----------



## Euclid34 (May 5, 2014)

I forgot I had posted about this issue in this forum as well... I put it over in the MTD section as well and posted the solution there... I will copy and paste it below. Thanks for the reply Country Boy.

"I figured out the issue...

Turns out that during the reinstallation the disengagement rod that attaches to the stabilizer assembly was knocked out of line and was not able to fully disengage when the deck was lowered. It took taking off the center console plate for me to see this. I carefully adjusted it and made sure it stayed in line while reassembling.

Hopefully this will help another person with the same issue in the future. I foud several references via google where people had the same issue as I did, but didnt know what caused it. One even said they fixed it by taking off the deck and reassembling several times and it was suddenly resolved... they probably got lucky and knocked the disengagement rod into place. "


----------

